

Ask HN: How to build the next Facebook or Google with anonymous user data - p0wn3d

Is it possible to build the next killer startup using some kind of pin number or pass phrase authentication without the use of personal information, or minimal personal information.<p>I just went over to foursquare to check it out and they want all kinds of personal information to log in.  This is the same as any other social networking site as expected but such a disappointment.
======
realschool
I've considered this problem, even built a product to address it. A difficulty
is that if its anonymous users won't know who there friends are and if you add
a pin exchange system you are creating excessive difficulty to your friending
system.

If you figure out a way to get around not knowing who other people are on the
network while still being able to find your friends then you will be one step
closer, but you will also have to figure out a system that is simple enough to
be comparable to the easy of adding friends on Facebook.

After solving those problems, good luck getting over the network affect of
Facebook's already established network.

Personally I think you need to look forward instead of backward, Facebook and
Google products already exist and have an established user base, the next big
thing on the internet isn't going to be a remake of what already exists, it
will be something NEW.

~~~
p0wn3d
I agree with what you said about the next Facebook or Google. I should have
specified metaphorically speaking or the same league based on user numbers.
Thank you so much for your comment.

------
AznHisoka
Umm... most sites offer the ability to login using an username and password. I
don't see what mainstream problem you're trying to solve here.. most people
dun care about stuff like this

~~~
p0wn3d
A username and password is great. To get that you have to fill out a bunch of
personal information that most people do not have time for or want to fill
out. Soon a person will have 20 email accounts tied to 20 different Facebook,
LinkedIn, and Twitter accounts. I guess my goal was to find out how a single
piece of information could be used to login to many different sites similar to
OpenID or single sign on and be successful. Thank you so much for your
comment.

